# Exotic Cat Vet



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a veterinarian in the Marbella/Mijas/Fuengirola/Malaga area that deals with exotic pets?

TYIA!

— Cay


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Exotic pets? Is their physiology different from domestic pets? :confused2:

The vet we used for our domestic cat in El Puerto de Santa Maria also looks after animals in Jerez zoo, but that's too far for you. The best place is to ask is a regular vet.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Exotic pets? Is their physiology different from domestic pets? :confused2:
> 
> The vet we used for our domestic cat in El Puerto de Santa Maria also looks after animals in Jerez zoo, but that's too far for you. The best place is to ask is a regular vet.



Yes, as most exotic pets are wild animals they require different medication and veterinary skills than domestic animals!  

We found a vet in Fuen/Mijas area that deals exclusively with exotic animals.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What is your pet ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cay said:


> Yes, as most exotic pets are wild animals they require different medication and veterinary skills than domestic animals!
> 
> We found a vet in Fuen/Mijas area that deals exclusively with exotic animals.


I can understand that wild animals need different veterinary skills. There is a fad here for keeping wolves as pets (thank Game of Thrones for that!). I was at the vet once with my cat and someone brought one in, about six months old and completely out of control. The vet had to evacuate the waiting room in order to tranquilise and muzzle it, even then it almost took his arm off. Apparently they don't come inder the Dangerous Dogs Act because they aren't dogs ...

But doesn't exotic just mean non-native, i.e. originating from another country? So hamsters and guinea pigs are exotic, as they come from North Africa and South America respectively.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> What is your pet ?


We will have a Serval cat.




Alcalaina said:


> I can understand that wild animals need different veterinary skills. There is a fad here for keeping wolves as pets (thank Game of Thrones for that!). I was at the vet once with my cat and someone brought one in, about six months old and completely out of control. The vet had to evacuate the waiting room in order to tranquilise and muzzle it, even then it almost took his arm off. Apparently they don't come inder the Dangerous Dogs Act because they aren't dogs ...
> 
> But doesn't exotic just mean non-native, i.e. originating from another country? So hamsters and guinea pigs are exotic, as they come from North Africa and South America respectively.



A wolf is a bit extreme to have as a pet! They are very wild and not domesticated through breeding programs at all... dangerous to own


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow, quite a pet

You need serious outside enclosed space for those animals. Virtually a mini safari park


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cay said:


> We will have a Serval cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beautiful animal, but I prefer a mongrel dog as a pet!


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Wow, quite a pet
> 
> You need serious outside enclosed space for those animals. Virtually a mini safari park


That is why we have a country villa with oodles of land. Our cats will have a massive enclosure, preferably higher than zoo quality.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I hadn't heard of serval cats but having Googled them I can see the attraction! What beautiful animals, and it's fantastic that you will be keeping them safe in a big enclosure. We have wild genets here in the Alcornocales, which look similar, but they are shy and noctunal and I've never seen one.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> I hadn't heard of serval cats but having Googled them I can see the attraction! What beautiful animals, and it's fantastic that you will be keeping them safe in a big enclosure. We have wild genets here in the Alcornocales, which look similar, but they are shy and noctunal and I've never seen one.


Super cute! They look more like an opossum than a cat though 

These cats are very friendly and loving, we're honoured to be able to have them in our family! Very soon now!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

That's not a serval. A serval is more like a leopard with big pointy ears. I used to have Bengal cats, which were originally bred from an Asian leopard cat. There are various breeds of cat now having been bred with wild cats such as the serval, and asian leopard cat. The most expensive is the Ashera which is also a hybrid crossed with wild cats.

As these breedings have taken place over the years, the amount of actual Asian leopard cat and Serval ownership has increased.

If you go to this site of a very well respected bengal breeder you will see a Serval they have as well as bengals and savannahs.

For Sale :: Gayzette Bengals | Gayzette Savannahs


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Dunpleecin said:


> That's not a serval. A serval is more like a leopard with big pointy ears. I used to have Bengal cats, which were originally bred from an Asian leopard cat. There are various breeds of cat now having been bred with wild cats such as the serval, and asian leopard cat. The most expensive is the Ashera which is also a hybrid crossed with wild cats.
> 
> As these breedings have taken place over the years, the amount of actual Asian leopard cat and Serval ownership has increased.
> 
> ...


I believe she was merely pointing out that her local animal had a small resemblance to the pattern of a Serval cat.


----------

